# Congress 2011



## dannigirl

Can someone tell me the dates for 2011 Congress and where it will be? Thanks.


----------



## kaykay

Des Moines IA July 5th thru 11th (tenative by a day or two)


----------



## Sandee

kaykay said:


> Des Moines IA July 5th thru 11th (tenative by a day or two)


Oh, Kay can you look that up? On your Shetland forum, it was posted as July 11 - 15th.


----------



## dannigirl

Thanks Kay.

Like to get those dates on my calendar.


----------



## ctinsley

It is Jul 11-15


----------



## muffntuf

It was stated it could be Monday through Friday or Tuesday through Saturday, but it is that week.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

Thanks for the dates for Congress. We will be there with a trailer full of Shetlands and looking forward in making the trip to Iowa.

Did anyone happen to hear who the judges will be for Congress and the AMHR Nationals ?


----------



## Leeana

Planning to be there.

Yes, I want to know judges too ?


----------



## Sandee

Leeana said:


> Planning to be there.
> 
> Yes, I want to know judges too ?


Here's the thread from the main forum. http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=120234


----------



## dannigirl

classic: Laurie Villalpando, Bill Fairchild and Jim Curry with Jon Wolf as alternate.

Modern: Cathy Brubaker with Jason Prince as 1st alternate and Jim Knight as 2nd alternate.


----------



## ~Lisa~

The Congress location will be put to a vote to those members who have shown at the Congress at least once in the past I (they had not decided exactly but would be 3-5 years) not each of those years but once. At that time a long term location will be picked by exhibitors.

The IA site sounds great although the bid was not very firm as far as money goes I think everyone is willing to give it a shot and see how it goes.

Area 5 was able to work out their area show and find a new location and new dates. Last I heard Area 8 was working on it and pretty sure they to would be able to change dates so that those area members would be able to attend both the Area show and the Congress

Look forward to seeing everyone in IA


----------



## kaykay

Sorry I caught a bad cold in Arkansas so my brain isnt functioning LOL.

I know there maybe a conflict with Fairchild judging so not sure if that is final or not?


----------



## muffntuf

That is correct. Bill Fairchild receives a great deal for doing the trophy work for both shows - it seems a conflict of interest to also have him as a judge.


----------



## Lmequine

muffntuf said:


> That is correct. Bill Fairchild receives a great deal for doing the trophy work for both shows - it seems a conflict of interest to also have him as a judge.


He was a judge at AMHR Nationals this year.


----------



## Yaddax3

muffntuf said:


> That is correct. Bill Fairchild receives a great deal for doing the trophy work for both shows - it seems a conflict of interest to also have him as a judge.


How does supplying the trophies qualify as a conflict of interest?


----------



## Belinda

To the best of my knowledge there is NO Conflict with Mr. FairChild




He has judged many National shows that his company supplies prizes to and NOT just ours.. Not one board spoke up when we said who the judges were in the board room , and you were correct whoever said he did judge AMHR Nationals this past year, so if he was ok there should be ok at Congress..


----------



## CLC Stables

I agree, they are just trophies. YES he does get monetary gain from supplying the trophies etc, but he also gets monetary gain from judging the show, so what is the difference? Mr. Fairchild is a good judge and in this case that is all that really matters in my opinion.


----------



## dannigirl

I agree that it should not make a difference. So his job is supplying trophies--no different than if his job were advertising or supplying shavings. It has nothing to do with judging.


----------



## ~Lisa~

I can not see how his supplying the trophies for our show in any way interferes with how he judges and who he picks


----------



## ckmini

So excited that Congress is coming to Des Moines!

Trouble and I will be there! and maybe I'll have an ASPR to show there in 2011 . . . maybe


----------



## Lmequine

ckmini said:


> So excited that Congress is coming to Des Moines!
> 
> Trouble and I will be there! and maybe I'll have an ASPR to show there in 2011 . . . maybe


So glad that you will get to come to Congress next year!


----------



## ckmini

Leah,

I had such a blast this past year! and it was such a spur of the moment decision, Bob mentioned they had room in the truck and trailer for Trouble and I literally the weekend before Congress (again thanks to Bob and Mary!). My mom's been driving hackneys and now wants an ASPR (but gotta sell some mini's first)


----------

